# Lake X ?



## THE POPE

Is there a small public reservoir called Lake X approx. 90 acres located Southeast Ohio.

If so, can anyone give directions to it ?
Would be coming from Canton, Ohio.

Thx


----------



## RiverWader

I've never heard of it, do You know what county, or town it's supposed to be close to??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CMH

Maybe someone is pulling your leg... perhaps a Speed Racer (Jap cartoon from 70's) fan (Racer X).


----------



## THE POPE

No, no more info, I do know that it's supposed to be a Public Reservoir.

So, I must have got name incorrect since u guys have never heard of it.

Looked out SE Ohio lakes and did see Timbre Lake Ridge and Slopesville Reser.
both approx. 90 acres.


----------



## kickinbass

I'm in SE ohio a half hour below I70 and have no idea what that could be. I'm fairly familiar with a lot of lakes down here but that I've never heard of. Sounds like a fairy tale to me.


----------



## shroomhunter

That's the lake at AEP I have marked on my map, caught 2-6+ lb Smallies


----------



## Bass285s

It may be Lake Alma. I believe its around 90 acres. They are putting in some big chunk rock along the road. Should make the fishing somewhat better. It can't get any worse.......lol

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## getyourbassingear

ill take a wild guess of lake tycoon.


----------



## OldSchool

You are only two letters short of Fox Lake...


----------



## look111

I think it could be Lake Katherine near Jackson Ohio. It's a nature preserve and the lake is 60 acres itself. Very hard to get into, must make reservation by phone. Only call on fridays. Only 5 boats allowed at a time and it can only be fished fri-mon. Google "Fishing Ohio_An Anglers Guide to Over 200 Fishing Spots in The Buckeye State".It lists rule and regs and requirements in order to fish. I fished it with a buddy about 15 years ago and it was well worth it. No motors, not even trolling motors allowed. One path down/up to the lake. Could go on but if this is what your looking for the wait and the hassle to get a chance to fish there is well worth it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

CMH said:


> Maybe someone is pulling your leg... perhaps a Speed Racer (Jap cartoon from 70's) fan (Racer X).


Could it be Chim-chim??


----------



## THE POPE

That crossed my mind but it's only 53 acres.


QUOTE=OldSchool;1729252]You are only two letters short of Fox Lake... [/QUOTE]


----------



## THE POPE

Sounds like a really nice lake, just curious, why don't they allow trolling motors ?





look111 said:


> I think it could be Lake Katherine near Jackson Ohio. It's a nature preserve and the lake is 60 acres itself. Very hard to get into, must make reservation by phone. Only call on fridays. Only 5 boats allowed at a time and it can only be fished fri-mon. Google "Fishing Ohio_An Anglers Guide to Over 200 Fishing Spots in The Buckeye State".It lists rule and regs and requirements in order to fish. I fished it with a buddy about 15 years ago and it was well worth it. No motors, not even trolling motors allowed. One path down/up to the lake. Could go on but if this is what your looking for the wait and the hassle to get a chance to fish there is well worth it. Hope this helps.


----------



## THE POPE

Hey, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the input. Appreciate it !


----------



## look111

no trolling motors because there are lots and lots of tree stumps inches from the top of the water. the area is a wildlife preserve and except for the 1 path to and from the water there is no sign of people being there.


----------

